# SO WHOS GOT THE MOST POWERFUL SKYLINE ON HERE THEN???



## boostjunky (Dec 22, 2003)

*So Who's Got The Most Powerful Skyline On Here Then???*

As above really,whose got the most power???:smokin:


----------



## JAY-R32 (Sep 1, 2003)

Oh dear


----------



## boostjunky (Dec 22, 2003)

whats with the "oh dear" simple question isnt it?


----------



## JasonO (Jun 29, 2001)

Me.


----------



## JasonO (Jun 29, 2001)

Then again, it could be Cem.....He's got so many of them, at least one of them must be quite powerful.


----------



## LSR (Jun 4, 2003)

JasonO said:


> *Then again, it could be Cem.....He's got so many of them, at least one of them must be quite powerful. *


Or if you combine the power of the seperate cars together (add the bhp, tq figures, etc). Kinda like synergies, but then that concept is missing the point of the topic and question.

Boostjunky, you would easily be able to find an answer using the search function, which is why the "oh dear" comment was made, but to put you, and everyone else here, out of their misery, the answer would have to be:

Either Keith Cowie's car, or GT-Tart's (sorry Art's    ) demo car, or Sumo Power's demo car, or Project X. Search and you will get information on these cars. Or Mario's car - www.exvitermini.com .

Sorry, I can't remember exact BHP, Tq, or acceleration figures, so technically I can't answer the question, but those cars are the most powerful on here. Like I said, research and you'll get the numbers.


----------



## boostjunky (Dec 22, 2003)

what rocket ronnys runnin these days?


----------



## Blow Dog (Sep 4, 2001)

I was putting down an estimate of my BHP but I got bored of typing out zeros.

Cem


----------



## jameswrx (Jul 27, 2003)

IMO it's that grey R32 I saw at Santa Pod (the one the young lady was driving, something to do with Abbey?). Don't know if it is or not, but looked the most powerful.

Completely scientific answer that


----------



## LSR (Jun 4, 2003)

boostjunky said:


> *what rocket ronnys runnin these days? *


Somewhere within 700-800 bhp.


----------



## Demon Dave (Sep 15, 2002)

Nah, you've got it all wrong. I've got the most powerful skyline. It's a GT-V and the V stands for victory...


----------



## LSR (Jun 4, 2003)

Demon Dave said:


> *Nah, you've got it all wrong. I've got the most powerful skyline. It's a GT-V and the V stands for victory...
> 
> *


Victory for the least powerful Skyline?    

Ah yes, but an R34 GT-R V Spec or V Spec II - the V stands for Victory.   :smokin:


----------



## NoNothin (Aug 6, 2003)

I reckon Gio's car (hipogtr) must be up there.


----------



## Demon Dave (Sep 15, 2002)

LSR said:


> *Victory for the least powerful Skyline?
> 
> Ah yes, but an R34 GT-R V Spec or V Spec II - the V stands for Victory.   :smokin: *


I'll have you know my GT-V puts out...

.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
wait for it
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
200PS at 6,000rpm!! That's power for ya!   

And FYI - my old R33 GTS was the least powerful skyline with 130!

   

BTW, Gio's R34 is a monster. But, it isn't in the UK. It's over here - I know cause I got to see it a few months back!


----------



## LSR (Jun 4, 2003)

Ah Dave,

But the person who started the thread said "on here", not "In Japan" or "In the UK". That means in the club, so as this club takes foreign members with open arms, Gio is included.

And there are lots of powerful GT-Rs in the UK, too.   :smokin:


----------



## Demon Dave (Sep 15, 2002)

*LSR*

Well spotted and quite right you are!


----------



## TOKYO (Jun 28, 2001)

*Re: So Who's Got The Most Powerful Skyline On Here Then???*



boostjunky said:


> *As above really,whose got the most power???:smokin: *


Mmmmmmm, I feel another YAWN coming on    .

This subject really is lame but hey, it's Christmas, so it's GOD UP ABOVE WHO CARRIES/WIELDS/PRODUCES INFINITE POWER. Dependant on religion I suppose  .

Glen


----------



## JAY-R32 (Sep 1, 2003)

> whats with the "oh dear" simple question isnt it?


Sorry...

didnt mean sound so negative, but thats an almost impossible question to answer as different tuners use different rollers/hub dyno's , so this is often the subject of much dispute.

But quickest(1/4 mile) UK car belongs to Keith Cowie 

9.95 @153mph

So this is most probably also the most powerful.
Looks like it will be even quicker next year too  

Jay


----------



## TOKYO (Jun 28, 2001)

JAY-R32 said:


> *Sorry...
> 
> didnt mean sound so negative, but thats an almost impossible question to answer as different tuners use different rollers/hub dyno's , so this is often the subject of much dispute.
> 
> ...


Mmmmmmmmmmmmm not sure Keiths run counts dear boy as the Sun was not lined up with Jupiter at the time         .

Class :smokin: 

Glen

ps. Oh and the tide was out at Skegness so it definetly didn't count


----------



## JAY-R32 (Sep 1, 2003)

Aaaaahhhhh

but it was done before 4pm as all 1/4 mile runs should be,
as anyone who knows about proper drag racing will know.

Jay


----------



## SteveN (Aug 6, 2002)

[email protected]  

From what I can gather from this board, I think UK GTR drag racing rules state unless your a GT-ART car your times dont count, somthing like that anyhow, lol.

Ask Norris McWherter or whtever his name is, hes an astronomer as well so he can tell us when the planets are also lined up for an Official run too, lol.

(and while im editing the spelling on this post...)

I agree with Deano below, Abbeys is proven power, so they win this game in my book, esp with a 155mph terminal (without launching really) to back it up :smokin:


----------



## deano (Jan 26, 2003)

Surely the most powerful is Abbeys R32 with 1015 @ the hubs and thats PROVEN and WITHOUT NITROUS :smokin:


----------



## JAY-R32 (Sep 1, 2003)

Quite possibly....

Does anyone know what power has keiths car 
has produced at the hubs???


----------



## deano (Jan 26, 2003)

JAY-R32 said:


> *Quite possibly....
> 
> Does anyone know what power has keiths car
> has produced at the hubs???
> ...


Think you will find it is Jay , dont forget if anyone beat that then Im sure wed hear about on here and with good reason


----------



## JAY-R32 (Sep 1, 2003)

Im sure your right Deano , i just wasnt sure that Keiths car had ever been near a dynopac in the uk....... 

Jay


----------



## deano (Jan 26, 2003)

With absolutely no disrespect to Keith (as hes the man to beat ) I dont think his car would have made that sort of power running 2835s HOWEVER his new spec engine which Rod mentioned Im sure will match or even surpass the figure above and thats if he even bothers to dyno it :smokin:

However having said that Ive just remembered Mario of www.exvitermini.com has a GTR 33 thats produces and I quote 
" Current power: Greater than 1 Megawatt (~1,350 BHP) at over 3.0 Kg/cm2 " 

:smokin:


----------



## boostjunky (Dec 22, 2003)

Cheers guys ,ey up deano


----------



## Hamish (Aug 3, 2001)

I very much doubt that Keith will put his car on the dyno. What's the point? To be able to say you've got the car that produces the most power in a condition that is completely unrepresentative of how cars deploy their power in the real world? And at the risk of shagging your engine. If a car is mapped to produce optimal power on a road/ track then that's not going to correspond to optimal power on the rollers (no matter what type they are) and vice versa. The loading on the engine is totally different in both cases. I know which way I'd have my car mapped... Clue: I like to drive it occassioanlly. I know this argument has been done to death but I thought I'd say it again for those who need things repeated a few times before they sink in


----------



## bladerider (Jun 29, 2002)

Junkboosty,

Dont you like Max Power??

You seem to like Max Power type questions.

And IIRC the car with the most stickers is usually the most powerful    

Highest Outputs of members here that I have read are...

Mario at "over" 1350 (not sure if at the wheels though
Abbey 32 now with 1089 at the hubs I believe
Gios 34 with about 950crank
Keith with an estimated 8-900 crank
Gary has around 750crank
Andy had 563, then I think it went up to 720 at the wheels, but I am not sure of its current output without gas
Tims ex Guy engine which had been run at 760 at the hubs on medium boost
Deano has probably 8-900 crank (but I am VERY not sure about that !!)
Rockets got just under 800 crank
Henrys old car had a similar figure
As has Ruperts
And Geds
Then there are quite a few people running around 650-700 crank (or about to be completed - Vince, Hoops, Richard Bell, Sean, Bob Moore, Daz, SteveN

Then theres the rest of us with anything from 130 to 650 !!!


----------



## paul (Oct 13, 2002)

bladerider said:


> *Junkboosty,
> 
> Dont you like Max Power??
> 
> ...


i remember mario saying that his car was now of a higher spec than the veilside R34 when it did its 1460bhp run.


----------



## Hamish (Aug 3, 2001)

What about Hugh?


----------



## keith (Jun 29, 2001)

*PROJECT .Z' HAS NO POWER*

Well after Santa pod anyway.

My car may have had just over 800 bhp but certainly not much more 
because the HKS 2835 turbos are only rated for 410 bhp each,so the people that have these turbos fitted that say there engine is making 900 bhp plus must know more than what HKS do about there own turbos 

I think my car had a good 800 bhp the turbos were running flat out at 9500 revs at 2 bar of boost this is the reason why i have made a change here,this turbos don't flow enough air at the high revs.

I will never dyno my car because in my eyes the car never runs on the same ecu map points on the dyno that it runs on the road, seen this happen so many times now,it does not matter to me what power your engine has it only counts on the 1/4 mile.

before anyone brings up santa pod yes i had a very very bad day
i could not get the car off the line well,i was getting a lot of rear tramp from the rear end,so the starts were very crap,we now know what was wrong with the car.
when you watch any of the vids you will see that my car did not get going until i was in 2nd gear but i was still doing good terminal with a top speed of 143 mph.and a 10.6 run for my day

then it all went wrong 

photos to follow



Keith:smokin:


----------



## gtsm (Jan 14, 2002)

u still did well though like everyone as usual skylines kicked ****


----------



## SteveN (Aug 6, 2002)

Yup, good launch, bad launch, good time, bad time, fact is you were still getting 143mph terminal speeds  , which as anyone who knows anything about drag racing knows, thats a mega fast car :smokin:

And dont forget, SantaPod picks up the terminal speed at lil bit BEFORE the 1/4mile mark, so by the time you crossed the beam you were doing more than 143mph.


----------



## jameswrx (Jul 27, 2003)

I love these threads

Anyway, back to the original question.. Looks like it's Mario then.

So is Abbey's R32 the most powerful in this country?(stir, stir). That is the car I was talking about (santa pod, grey, young lady driving) then?. Certainly looked the most powerful car
That car was responsible for me selling my Impr*za and buying a grey R32 GTR within a month from Santa Pod


----------



## SteveN (Aug 6, 2002)

jameswrx said:


> *So is Abbey's R32 the most powerful in this country?(stir, stir). That is the car I was talking about (santa pod, grey, young lady driving) then?. Certainly looked the most powerful car*


Yup thats the one. And yup, far as i can see its the proven most powerful one so far.

She (Lisa) didnt do all the runs tho.

Did you see the fastest run it did? 10.1secs @ 155mph? Was unbelivable, esp as he just rolled off the line and booted it a second later.
I have it on vid on my PC actually.
Id LOVE to see the 60ft time for that run, as i bet it was pretty crap, and could roughly calculate what the time would be with a good launch (a 155mph terminal should be a lowish 9 i think!).


----------



## jameswrx (Jul 27, 2003)

> Did you see the fastest run it did? 10.1secs @ 155mph? Was unbelivable, esp as he just rolled off the line and booted it a second later


Errrm, is there now a GTR in my garage??

Seriously though, the GTR people blew everyone away that day, people rising to their feet, etc. 

Abbey's car was amazing. One of the first things I saw when I got there was Lisa piloting the GTR up the strip.. got me all unnecessary


----------



## [email protected] M/S (Feb 16, 2002)

*young lady driving*

Steve and james , you be Lisa (tiggs) friends for life calling her a young lady...................................................lol...................better put the helmet on might get beaten up................


----------



## Booty-licious (Nov 8, 2001)

I've got the most powerful Skyline....well in my dreams I have  :smokin:


----------



## bladerider (Jun 29, 2002)

[email protected] !!!

If you want to rate the cars on turbos then that means theres a bunch of people running 2835's, which as Keith pointed out are rated at 410bhp each (but what do HKS know   )

Tims Nur's engine is running a T88 so thats got potential for upto 1000bhp

Ans Project X was the only car in the UK that I have heard of running 3037s turbos which are good for around 500each.

I believe at least two of these cars are having new turbos for next year though. !!

Oh and Mario runs 3bar on 3540's   I think so that may give you an idea of relative power !!

Personally I would love to one day have an engine that could run a PAIR of T78's, assuming they could be made to fit under the bonnet !!! Lag, what lag?? pmsl !!! I bet it would be dead funny at around 7000rpm when they finally came on boost     

J.


----------



## paul (Oct 13, 2002)

bladerider said:


> *bonnet !!! Lag, what lag?? pmsl !!! I bet it would be dead funny at around 7000rpm when they finally came on boost
> 
> J. *


you probably wouldnt be around long enough to notice


----------



## SteveN (Aug 6, 2002)

bladerider said:


> *Tims Nur's engine is running a T88 so thats got potential for upto 1000bhp *


Without wanting to sound like a clever clogs, lol, it depends what T88 Tims got.
Theres 3 types i know of.
T88 34D, T88H 34D, and T88H 38GK.
Good for between about 850bhp and 1050bhp, but hardly any noticable difference in Lag between the 3... 

About twin T76s, i think the Jun Supra that was built to to top speed at Bonneville has Twin T76s...


----------



## Porkie (Aug 5, 2003)

Clever Clogs...


----------



## tigger (Jan 3, 2002)

yep, that was me in the Grey 32....and yep, you can call me a young lady anyday....lol.....cant wait for next year.....


----------



## bladerider (Jun 29, 2002)

*Clever who ???*

I know Steve,

I also know which model he has   

I also know how much bhp it makes, at what revs, on what boost, on what fuel, and the shape of the curve, but I would never tell such details as they were given in confidence.

      

J.

This would do me for a daily driver !!


----------



## gary (Aug 19, 2001)

*Merry christmas*

To you all,
next year looks like fun,
We all did good in the end

Gary Passingham
GT ART


----------



## gtsm (Jan 14, 2002)

yep second that u all did well was great day


----------



## [email protected] M/S (Feb 16, 2002)

*Skylines*

we all drive the same car a "SKYLINE" ( I hope I am not a traitor driving a Civic ...............  ) and we have shown that we mean business on the drag strip,next year so roll on 2004.

Happy Xmas and a Happy New Year to all Skylines owners


From ABBEY MOTORSPORT LTD

Tony,Mark,Scott,Danoh,Simon,Will,Jamie,Antony,
Sarah and Cheryl


----------



## gtsm (Jan 14, 2002)

will b good next year


----------



## Howsie (Feb 25, 2002)

Merry Christmas to all!


----------



## deano (Jan 26, 2003)

bladerider said:


> *Personally I would love to one day have an engine that could run a PAIR of T78's, assuming they could be made to fit under the bonnet !!! Lag, what lag?? pmsl !!! I bet it would be dead funny at around 7000rpm when they finally came on boost
> 
> J. *


You can have an engine like that  
OSGiken do a 3 litre engine powered by a pair of TWIN T78s for a GTR , the way the turbos are situated is one is top mount like normal , and then the second one is mounted underneath :smokin: Full spec is available from RB MOTORSPORT


----------



## Darkstar (May 26, 2002)

There is going to be some serious Sh1t happening next year ....

I hope to be running around 800 bhp with my jun nut cracker and if I take my sounds out I ,ll have a thrap up the pod too . 

I dont know bout you guys ...It seems like a magnet all this I said Id never do it ....I lied ....

have a great xmas and a f&f new year 

Gary


----------



## Howsie (Feb 25, 2002)

Darkstar said:


> *There is going to be some serious Sh1t happening next year ....
> 
> I hope to be running around 800 bhp with my jun nut cracker and if I take my sounds out I ,ll have a thrap up the pod too .
> 
> ...


And I hope to have a track monster... time will tell


----------



## Matt82 (Dec 23, 2003)

hi there. been reading this board for ages now, thought id make a post finally. 

seeing as youre talking about bhp and qtr-mile times, i was just wondering if any of you were aware of the current world record "road legal" car stats. 

actually a UK based Porsche 911 turbo, winner of ultimate street car a couple years back, also holds the world record highest speed for a road legal car, all Guiness Certified (go look in the guiness record book) 

911 turbo, ran a 9.9s standing quarter on road tyres and pump fuel, the car had to be completely road legal. same car also ran to 240mph. 

lots of people quote this and that, but you cant get much more official than guiness certified. his other car, Toyota supra also ran the top speed record too. 

Porsche. 240mph with "only" 606bhp
Supra. 220mph with "only" 500bhp. 

rwbhp, not fbhp (flywheel or fantasy bhp) 

so how comes you lot with 4wd, hundreds of horse power more cant match that? 

genuine enquiry.


----------



## deano (Jan 26, 2003)

Matt82 said:


> Supra. 220mph with "only" 500bhp.
> [/B]


I doubt that very much


----------



## Philip (Jan 17, 2002)

Ah, the Evo forum. You must mean Paul Waite's 911. Wasn't that the same person who said that it was impossible to make more than 550bhp from an RB26?

Phil


----------



## Matt82 (Dec 23, 2003)

well he has been there and done that, cant really argue can you. dont beleive it, go look in the record book.


----------



## deano (Jan 26, 2003)

Philip said:


> *Wasn't that the same person who said that it was impossible to make more than 550bhp from an RB26?
> 
> Phil *


SOMEONE ACTUALLY SAID THAT ?!?


----------



## TOKYO (Jun 28, 2001)

Matt82 said:


> *lots of people quote this and that, but you cant get much more official than guiness certified.*


Oh no not more pub talk  .

Now if you'd said Fosters certified then I may have been inclined to believe you  .

Porsche this, Porsche that, cor I feel a bit like we are being blitzkreiged at the mo  .

Glen


----------



## polarbearit (Dec 1, 2001)

I thought the Mac F1 had the highest road legal speed with 242mph!

I don't think most of the GTRs on here have run on a decent length of road - I seem to remember hearing of a 420bhp GTR running up to 193mph...

606 @ ATW's on a GTR is probably an 800bhp car (maybe like Keith's 9.9 second car)


----------



## Matt82 (Dec 23, 2003)

well even the RB26s out there with nearly double that power havent managed to better that 911 with 600hp. 

IF they supposedly make 600-700-800hp+, how comes they cant make the recorded times to match at 600hp Porsche then? 

this Porsche even raced a McLaren F1 and showed it the way home. 

at totb2, there was a skyline that ran a 9.9s time, was that on road legal tyres?


----------



## deano (Jan 26, 2003)

Just had a thought  

Who cares what record a porsche holds 

Edited to say if you want to BIG UP porsches isnt there somewhere more suitable you could do it ? 
Personally got nothing against them as Id love a GT2 but this is a GTR site :smokin:


----------



## Matt82 (Dec 23, 2003)

those who might not like to be fed bs power claims? those who might prefer to live in the real world?


----------



## TOKYO (Jun 28, 2001)

Matt82 said:


> *those who might not like to be fed bs power claims? those who might prefer to live in the real world? *


Oh happy days, another one  .

Glen


----------



## deano (Jan 26, 2003)

Right then if you dont like the site and what its contents are then why not leave ? 
your not obliged to read the contents , you obviously know NOTHING about GTRS and their capabilitys


----------



## polarbearit (Dec 1, 2001)

Matt82 said:


> *well even the RB26s out there with nearly double that power havent managed to better that 911 with 600hp.
> 
> IF they supposedly make 600-700-800hp+, how comes they cant make the recorded times to match at 600hp Porsche then?
> 
> ...


Keiths C's car ran 2 Turbos rated to 410bhp each and did a 9.9 second 1/4 at TOTB2 (so an 800ish at the fly bhp - probably just over 600 at the wheels) does a sub 10second 1/4.

Other bigger power GTRs have run in the 8's though not in the uk (yet)

With the exception of the JUN car which as I believe it did over 230mph I don't think many GTRs have done proven big high speeds...


----------



## Lee_Pendlebury (Nov 18, 2001)

I always thougth the Callaway Corvette Sledgehammer was the fastest road legal car even if it is a one off. It still has 800+ HP though.

Lee


----------



## Philip (Jan 17, 2002)

Matt82 said:


> *those who might not like to be fed bs power claims? those who might prefer to live in the real world? *


There's no magic involved - it's not difficult to estimate power if you know what it weighs and its quarter mile speed. 150+ mph in the quarter in a 1.35+ tonne car should tell you something.

Aren't you the person who intensely irritated everyone on the Evo forum not so long ago?

Phil


----------



## LSR (Jun 4, 2003)

Lee_Pendlebury said:


> *I always thougth the Callaway Corvette Sledgehammer was the fastest road legal car even if it is a one off. It still has 800+ HP though.
> 
> Lee *


It was, clocking 250 mph, but the Veyron should give this car a run for its money.


----------



## LSR (Jun 4, 2003)

> 911 turbo, ran a 9.9s standing quarter on road tyres and pump fuel, the car had to be completely road legal. same car also ran to 240mph.


  

I highly doubt that.


----------



## chris200+ (Nov 21, 2001)

*maybe of interest ?*

without getting embroiled in any arguments, i know paul w, and his porka did do a verified 240+mph at elvington on approved timing gear some years ago. i also saw it do 10s 137mph at pod the year after it ran 9s odd at USC. paul always used to quote his car was 600+ at the wheels, it was a nice bit of kit in the flesh.

I dont know if you know of John Sleath, but his Audi Quattro is road legal and had done 8s 160+mph 1/4m at Avon park last year. johns old saab (v8 turbo /nitrous/supercharged) used to run 9s 150mph 1/4s and was driven to/from york dragway and avon park. he once passed us on the M18 on the way there in the bugger!  

john builds 11litre V8s at the mo, with blowers/nitrous the cars are over 1000bhp and run 8s 1/4s! road legal cars also, bit extreme in set up for drag only tho. (tubbed rear end).
my mate tonys sierra v8 is set up similar on the rear end but with a 6litre n/a v8 it ran 10.8s (with 440bhp + 100nos) this year, on road legal tyres, its also driven daily to work!  


next season tho i expect to see someone in the 8s or low 9s in a road legal gtr, so many good cars about.


----------



## LSR (Jun 4, 2003)

Chris,

You should get these cars to run @ TOTB3 (?).



> without getting embroiled in any arguments, i know paul w, and his porka did do a verified 240+mph at elvington on approved timing gear some years ago. i also saw it do 10s 137mph at pod the year after it ran 9s odd at USC. paul always used to quote his car was 600+ at the wheels, it was a nice bit of kit in the flesh.


If that is the car (911 Turbo) that Matt82 is talking about, then that car is not stock.



> I dont know if you know of John Sleath, but his Audi Quattro is road legal and had done 8s 160+mph 1/4m at Avon park last year. johns old saab (v8 turbo /nitrous/supercharged) used to run 9s 150mph 1/4s and was driven to/from york dragway and avon park. he once passed us on the M18 on the way there in the bugger!


I think I saw this car on Men and Motors a good few months ago, on a program about the UK's fastest cars (I think both street legal and non street legal cars were included).


----------



## chris200+ (Nov 21, 2001)

pauls porka was far from std, he'd spent a fortune on it and had a full spec list, i may still have a copy somewhere. car was also lightened and had carbon fibre panels and bits n bobs to race spec everywhere. had an "engine hrs" run timer if i remember right. I dont know if Paul still owns the vehicle as it was up for sale at £45k last time i heard, i believe a figure of £150+k had been invested in the car in total during its life. wasnt an outright drag car, was set up for road and track. the times from pod were on full road tyres also i believe.

john sleaths audi was the one on the tv show, he bent it this season when it broke loose on a drag run. will be back i hear, and i hope to get him tot totb3 for some demo runs. i think he still makes the point of driving the car to events on the road!

the sierra i mentioned is going to come hopefully, with its new 11l v8.
the v8s are impressive drag cars but wouldnt take kindly to the handling course like the GTR boys do.


----------



## Matt82 (Dec 23, 2003)

thing is though, if these skylines with vastly more hp, in some cases almost double, why arnt there any astounding times being set? 

what makes that Porsche interesting is that it managed its times on road legal tyres, what is the quickest road tyred skyline in the uk? 

didny autocar test the jun lemon car which is in the uk and managed a time of 10s or something very close to that? i presume that was on road tyres, right? 

not wanting to stir up any fuss, but you hear claims all over the place, wondered what you lot thought. 

how fast did that GT-ART car go? 220mph wasnt it? i know straight lines are boring, but this is in the interest of science/power claims.


----------



## LSR (Jun 4, 2003)

> the sierra i mentioned is going to come hopefully, with its new 11l v8.


11l V8, eh?  Must be putting out lots of power without turbos. What are the miles per gallon figure?    I bet it's some Chevy block.


----------



## emicen (Sep 4, 2003)

Matt82 said:


> *thing is though, if these skylines with vastly more hp, in some cases almost double, why arnt there any astounding times being set?
> 
> what makes that Porsche interesting is that it managed its times on road legal tyres, what is the quickest road tyred skyline in the uk?
> 
> ...


Start with the basics, the Porsche was running lighten bodywork and lots of carbon fibre, Skylines are heavy beasts ergo they need more power for the same acceleration - see GCSE physics, F = m.a

All the runs done at Ten of the Best and runs at the Pos have been done by Skylines running road legal tyres, the whole point of ten of the best is the cars are road legal. Why werent more astounding times set at TOTB? Well, UK drag tracks are crap compared to US ones and Elvington is not even close to the surface of a drag strip!

Here's one "in the interests of science", stick husband and wife, 2 kids in the back seats and golf clubs in the boot and see who can still run an 11s-ish 1/4. Oh, forgot, lightweight Porsche with no interior and bugger all boot space cant do that, that'd be why the Skyline is the worlds practical super car.


----------



## knight (Mar 2, 2002)

Paul Waites 911 needed an engine rebuild every 50 hours, now if you were to build a Skyline engine to those tolerances it would be awesome. All the big power Skylines I know of are built to last longer. Rocket Ron, as we all know, has won TOTB for the last 2 years, and his car is built to last, admittedly it had a problem last year, but before that it was extremely reliable considering the punishment he gives it.
Gearing is another consideration, with his latest box, Ronnie had a lower top speed than TOTB1 even though the car had more power.


----------



## Matt82 (Dec 23, 2003)

how much interior was left in keith's 9.9s car? std skyline is 1560-1580kg std right (off the top of my head) 

just talking about power to weight here then. that porsche, 1200kg in round numbers, yeah? 500hp ton

skyline, what does one actually weight? 1600? can that be applied to the Abbey car? ~1000hp at the hubs, whats that car going to weigh? with that much power, he can weigh upto 2 tonnes and still manage 500hp/tonne. as an abstract guess, its a drag car, if it doesnt have 4 seats and a boot etc etc we'll say its in the region of 1500kg... 

he'll have something like 670hp/tonne, 30% more than a 9.9s porsche. fair to say it should obliterate it?


----------



## rallymad_nad (Feb 16, 2002)

I feel this is in the same sort of area of discussion as dB in regards to sound systems. Its easy to get to say 130dB without too much cost but after that u have to pump so much more sound out to get a small power increase.

Skylines seems to have a easily obtainable top speed of say 190mph. After this u have to start pumping alot more power thru to get a few more mph. All cars have a drag coefficient, Skylines arent the best. As speed increases, air resistance increases above a proportional rate. After a certain speed it is like a brick wall. The Porsche passes this easier due to its lower drag.

Why cant a 1500bhp truck with the right gearing do over 200mph? It wont with that amount of drag, even if it was 2500bhp. What about ships with the amount of power they have. The drag of water is far greater so speeds are harder to obtain. This can go on for ages, if u cant see the problem by now god help us and u go buy a porsche.

Nad


----------



## kingsley (Aug 26, 2002)

*wind resistance*

Absolutely. Power needed to overcome wind resistance goes up with the cube of your speed.

200mph is only 5.2% faster than 190mph but you need 16.6% more power to overcome it. In other words, if you (say) needed 600bhp to reach 190mph you'll need 700bhp to reach 200mph and 810bhp to reach 210mph.

... and this is all assuming that your gearing is such that you hit max engine power at precisely your max speed. Most Skylines will have gone past their max power revs at these speeds and therefore not reach the speed that their engine power would allow if it had more optimal gearing.


----------



## SteveN (Aug 6, 2002)

I remember this Paul Waite bloke off i think it was the RSOC board a long time ago, around the time of TOTB1 he appeared, seeminly just to cause trouble (id not be suprised if Matt82 is him, certainly has the same "style").

He claimed various things could and couldnt happen (I remember a claim by him that it was "impossible" to get 500bhp out of a cossie engine, and even close to that would be a "grenade" engine that wouldnt last more than 1 run), and still claimed them even when the proof was shown to him.

He got everyones backs up with some stuff it got to the stage where there was veiled threats of violence against him (which was his excuse for not doing TOTB1, tho he started on about how his family/friends were Hells Angels and theyd kill everyone or somthing, lol, serious...  THEN i remember him playing the Sympathy card once everyone began to ignore him, because hed lost most/all his money for some reason, and was having to sell his vast collection of mad cars).

Regards to his Porker and his Poopra, they were both tuned by DP Motorsport.

Ive never known the Supra to be proven anywhere, can anyone confirm that?
TBH i never heard of the Porker runing those times, but seems some have (I remember it winning UFC/USC but i thought its times were WAY off ther times quoted here).

When it comes down to it tho, its got all its weight over the driven wheels, it weighs less than 1200kg im sure as they not heavy cars anyhow, it had mainly carbon panels, its aerodynamic to ****, its got 300+wide rear tyres, and 600bhp at the wheels is coming on for 800bhp.
Im not suprised it does those times, esp the 1/4mile.

Skyline has no weight over the main driven wheels, weighs shatloads even when stripped, and is about as aerodynamic as a number 10 bus.

Keith did a [email protected] with 800bhp max (about same flywheel hp as this porker), a heavier car, a pretty poor launch (i remember it well), no weight over the rear, and so on, so whoop de dooooo, lol.

And this Matt (Old Mr Waite in disguise, lol) is saying the skyline times arnt that impressive, well, they UK skyline times...

Time to look abroad to Oz/Nz/Japan!

He might wana look here in future reference on "Road Legal" Skyline times--
http://exvitermini.ipspace.com/records.htm
1st place is a 8.5sec quarter, even a "lowly" 10th place is a 9.1sec, .8sec faster than the aformentioned Porker.



(He might wana read the Abbey post about their 60ft time on the 10.1/155 run, like Guy and me both say, if he got a decent launch for a 1.6 60ft, he should of got a 9.1sec 1/4, THATS impressive, in a totaly mash that porker sty-lee. Id put any money that Porker got a 1.6 60ft at worst on the 9.9, not suprised if got quicker...)


----------



## Matt82 (Dec 23, 2003)

ay. im not paul waite. i knew the guy from other boards, never really got along with him. im not paul waite. 

secondly, i never said the times set by uk skylines were "unimpressive". dont make things up. how can 9.9s be unimpressive  by Keiths car. how can 210mph+ by the GT ART car be unimpressive. i never said it was unimpressive. neither did i say the jun lemon car tested in the autocar 0-100-0 tests, no one can deny those figures being very very impressive

what i wasnt impressed about what the massive power claims and the times they brought back. i think we can take japan, oz etc etc out of the equation, we have no idea how verifiable those times are. 

atleast the paul waite times were verified. granted, Keiths car with 600-800hp, its 4wd, will have more transmission loses compared to a RR (rear engine rear drive) porsche, thats verifiable/beleivable too, and again, very impressive

can anyone verify if keiths cars were on road legal tyres though? id really like to know what one (hopefully keith reads this) 

but over the world, we have skylines with massive power claims, 1000+bhp from 2.6-2.8 litres. with that much power, a fair %age more power than current verified timed cars, are we right to be in a position to expect some really amazing things in the future? 

i cant wait to see what the Abbey car manages with ~1000hp, should really set some new benchmarks. 

ive always been a huge fan of all cars, any car fans has had the questions of "whats the quickest, whats the fastest" in their heads for years and years, but what really chafes is all the myth and legend that surrounds the whole subject. fastest road car is a nicely confined realm, beyond that we could end up discussing tube chassis, top fuel dragsters, endless variables. i cant be the only one curious about whats the fastest road car out there.


----------



## Peter (Jun 27, 2001)

Matt82 said:


> *can anyone verify if keiths cars were on road legal tyres though? id really like to know what one (hopefully keith reads this) *


 Yes, definitely Matt, saw them myself and has already been mentioned, TOTB is for street legal cars which includes tyres. Tyres were scrutineered and marked.

Btw, I also had a run in with Mr Waite over the question of prop shafts and how one wasn't made which could survive over (from memory) 600bhp. He also purported to own a GT-R, something which I was reliably informed by his own tuner that he didn't, full of 5hite I reckon.

There's no doubting though that his car was very impressive, shame he had to be the way he was.


----------



## Guy (Jun 27, 2001)

*Speed*

Quarter-mile.

Pauls Porker was 1050kg from memory (I have the full spec at home), whereas Keiths/Abbeys R32 are certainly over 1400kg (probably more). If Pauls Porker did 137mph in the quartermile, the fact that Keith and Abbey did 153mph and 154mph respectively with much heavier cars proves they have much more power than the Porker.

Top Speed

It depends on power and the CdA (co-efficient of drag, multiplied by frontal area) and is related to the square of power, not the cube. I have a spreadsheet that calculates Top Speed based on all the input parameters for any car. The Toyota and Porsche were optimised for speed with many aerodynamic modificiations and both cars are better aerodynamically than a GTR. The runs were also done on the full 2.2 mile runway, which was the one Ronnie used for the 209mph run. This is much longer than the 1.25mile run used at TOTB. 

There have been lots of 'speedo' claims of 200mph+ from GTRs, but the only proven and witnessed 200+ is Ronnies 209mph (ie independently timed and verified). Hopefully there will be more this year, especially if a Speed Shootout is organised at Elvington.

From my calculations a Porsche (GT2) and Skyline (R34) need the following bhp to attain 200 and 220mph:

200mph Porsche 439bhp, GTR R34 515bhp (all at wheels)

220mph Porsche 580bhp, GTR R34 682bhp (all at wheels)

The main difference is the smaller frontal area for the Porker.

Guy


----------



## ATCO (Feb 2, 2003)

*Re: Speed*



Guy said:


> *Quarter-mile.
> 
> Pauls Porker was 1050kg from memory (I have the full spec at home), whereas Keiths/Abbeys R32 are certainly over 1400kg (probably more). If Pauls Porker did 137mph in the quartermile, the fact that Keith and Abbey did 153mph and 154mph respectively with much heavier cars proves they have much more power than the Porker.
> [\quote]
> ...


----------



## Gaz Walker (May 14, 2002)

SteveN said:


> *Ive never known the Supra to be proven anywhere, can anyone confirm that?
> *


I am sure I've got the figures somewhere.

The Supra ran a 226.1mph on bruntingthorpe (when it was a 4 mile straight).

He then got in the Porsche and did 246.3mph making it by far the quickest road car to run in the UK.

All verified by Guiness!

I'll try and dig out the information.

Paul W was performance nut and should be given upmost respect for his achievements.

Anyone who owns a Supra, Evo, Porsche & Ferrari Tessorossa (at the same time) running all over DOUBLE there normal power deserves it!

Gaz.


----------



## Guy (Jun 27, 2001)

*Bits*

Gaz,

Bruntingthorpe has never been 4 miles, it's only 2.2 miles and thats if they haven't parked the cars at the end making it under 2 miles.

Guy


----------



## Gaz Walker (May 14, 2002)

Sorry Guy, I meant 2 mile straight (the "when it was a 4 mile straight") was before the parked the cars at the end...

The full spec is somewhere on the 200+ Yahoogroups site in the monthly news letters.

Gaz.


----------



## kingsley (Aug 26, 2002)

*Re: Speed*



Guy said:


> Top Speed
> 
> It depends on power and the CdA (co-efficient of drag, multiplied by frontal area) and is related to the square of power, not the cube.


As far as I understand it, it's the _*force*_ of wind resistance (and therefore the force you need to apply in order to overcome it) that goes up with the square of your speed.

If we call that force F (which is directly proportional to the square of your speed, ie speed^2), bearing in mind that power is force multiplied by speed, the power you need to overcome wind resistance is F x speed = speed^2 x speed = speed^3.

Therefore, while the force you need to apply to overcome wind resistance goes up with the square of your speed, the power you need to generate goes up with the cube.

That is to the best of my knowledge, if you know some physics to prove differently then please post and I'll stand corrected.


----------



## Guy (Jun 27, 2001)

*Speed*

Kinglsey,

You are right it is cubed, I was looking at the middle step of the calculation process.

There is a great article here thats gives a load of details:

http://www.pumaracing.co.uk/topspeed.htm

Guy


----------



## Matt82 (Dec 23, 2003)

gazwalker said:


> *I am sure I've got the figures somewhere.
> 
> The Supra ran a 226.1mph on bruntingthorpe (when it was a 4 mile straight).
> 
> ...


he knew his stuff, they were genuinely fast cars. the Ferrari was Koenig tuned, supposedly 1000bhp, i think he said it was disappointing compared to the porsche


----------



## LSR (Jun 4, 2003)

Matt82 said:


> *he knew his stuff, they were genuinely fast cars. the Ferrari was Koenig tuned, supposedly 1000bhp, i think he said it was disappointing compared to the porsche *


That Ferrari wouldn't be a Koenig F50 Twin Turbo by any chance, would it?


----------



## Gaz Walker (May 14, 2002)

LSR said:


> *That Ferrari wouldn't be a Koenig F50 Twin Turbo by any chance, would it? *


It was a white Testorossa (sp?) LSR...

Gaz.


----------



## gary (Aug 19, 2001)

*Sometimes*

You BOFFINS should go and try things in reality,
Seriously what works out in maths is so pure,
just do it in the real world then things are very different
Flame me if you like but what I say is true.
Make your mathematical perfect cars stay together and make your mathmatical cars do the speeds and the times
When they cant,
throw your thousands of pounds at your cars and realise that they are not mathmatically reliable,
Then realise it is not all mathmatics that make a good car
Gary Passingham
GT ART


----------



## gary (Aug 19, 2001)

*I fORGOT*

to say it just helps a little
Gary Passingham
GT ART


----------



## gary (Aug 19, 2001)

*I*

Forgot to say it just helps a little

Gary Passingham
GT ART


----------



## gary (Aug 19, 2001)

*and*

I was timed out


----------



## GTR R34 (Oct 2, 2002)

Who has lots of bhp but has also a good chassis with good setup and has a llighter skyline.
Most of the big bhp skyline on this board have lots power but can only go fast in a straight line not on the twisties bad setup??
POWER IS NOTHING WITHOUT CONTROL !!!!!!!!


  :smokin:


----------



## paul (Oct 13, 2002)

*Re: Sometimes*



gary said:


> *You BOFFINS should go and try things in reality,
> Seriously what works out in maths is so pure,
> just do it in the real world then things are very different
> Flame me if you like but what I say is true.
> ...


I think the perfect example can be either the Ferrari F40 or the old Lotus Elan. Sure the F40 was expensive, but at the heart of them both had that something else which no amount of calculations can give, they just had "it".


----------



## Darkstar (May 26, 2002)

na they both fell out of tune to quickly and ive mullered both and I loved it


----------



## boostjunky (Dec 22, 2003)

i must say as a total package ronnys car does the biz:smokin:


----------



## InsBro (Jul 29, 2002)

gazwalker said:


> *Paul W was performance nut and should be given upmost respect for his achievements.
> 
> Anyone who owns a Supra, Evo, Porsche & Ferrari Tessorossa (at the same time) running all over DOUBLE there normal power deserves it!
> *


He had bikes at that time to, even after his accident

A Modded Busa and a stage 3 Blackbird!!

I have met Paul a few times seen his cars in the garages, the above plus the Intergralle Evo and a couple of others

Jeremy


----------

